

Vimeo censors remove evidence of how australia's richest man makes his billions  - justatdotin
http://www.crikey.com.au/2011/04/13/video-of-twiggys-superb-meeting-with-native-title-group-taken-down/

======
justatdotin
Today, local media reported Vimeo as saying :

"we take no position on whether any of the statements in the video are true or
not. Rather, we have merely determined that the video could be subject of a
defamation claim and, under Australian law, could subject Vimeo to liability.”

I was surprised by this quote on two counts : first, it's a bad business model
to allow a third party to so easily expunge Vimeo users' data. Secondly,
because the previous day, FMGs Cameron Morse told another media outlet that
Fortescue has had no contact with Vimeo.

